# Breite einstellen!



## gavanaa (31. Januar 2004)

Wie um Gottes Willen krieg ich dieses Fenster auf eine Breite von 460px

news 

hab schon alles mögliche versucht...

hier der code:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<!-- saved from url=(0072)http://www.planetc.de/download/planetnews/news_demo/planetnews_demo.html -->
<HTML><HEAD><TITLE>:: planetNews ::</TITLE>
<META http-equiv=Content-Type content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<META 
content="planetnews, planetc, planet, concept, webdesign, düsseldorf, script, php, datenbank, programmieren, kostenlos, html, internet" 
name=keywords>
<META 
content="Diese News wurden mit :: planetNews:: von http://www.planetc.de erstellt" 
name=description><LINK href="bilder/main.css" type=text/css 
rel=stylesheet>
<SCRIPT language=JavaScript>
<!--
function wopen(link,wi,he) {
      wincom = window.open(link ,"fenster","toolbar=0,location=0,directories=0,status=0,menubar=1,scrollbars=1,resizable=1,width="+wi+",height="+he);
      wincom.focus() ;
}
//-->
</SCRIPT>

<META content="MSHTML 6.00.2800.1106" name=GENERATOR>
</HEAD>
<BODY>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=470 align=center bgColor=#999999 
border=0>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD>
      <TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 border=0>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD class=white background=bilder/bg_head.jpg>
            <TABLE height=24 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=470 align=center 
            border=0>
              <TBODY>
              <TR>
                <TD class=white>&nbsp;<B>:: Planetnews ::</B></TD>
                <TD>
                  <DIV class=white align=right>1 
            News&nbsp;</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR>
        <TR>
          <TD background=bilder/bg.gif bgColor=#e3e3e6><BR>
            <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=center 
            border=0>
              <TBODY>
              <TR>
                <TD bgColor=#999999 colSpan=4><IMG height=1 
                  src="bilder/t.gif" width=1></TD></TR>
              <TR>
                <TD colSpan=4><IMG height=3 src="bilder/t.gif" 
                  width=1></TD></TR>
              <TR>
                <TD bgColor=#999999 colSpan=4><IMG height=1 
                  src="bilder/t.gif" width=1></TD></TR>
              <TR>
                <TD bgColor=#dde1e8 colSpan=4><IMG height=3 
                  src="bilder/t.gif" width=1></TD></TR>
              <TR bgColor=#dde1e8>
                <TD colSpan=4>
                  <TABLE width="470" border=0 cellPadding=3 cellSpacing=0>
                    <TBODY>
                    <TR>
                      <TD nowrap class=headline><A class=headline 
                        href="http://www.planetc.de/download/planetnews/news_demo/planetnews_demo_det_20030414105425.html">Affen goes Web </A></TD>
                      <TD>
                        <DIV align=right>31.01.2004 | 
                    20:34&nbsp;Uhr</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR>
              <TR>
                <TD bgColor=#dde1e8 colSpan=4><IMG height=3 
                  src="bilder/t.gif" width=1></TD></TR>
              <TR>
                <TD bgColor=#999999 colSpan=4><IMG height=1 
                  src="bilder/t.gif" width=1></TD></TR>
              <TR>
                <TD colSpan=4><IMG height=3 src="bilder/t.gif" 
                  width=1></TD></TR>
              <TR>
                <TD colSpan=4><IMG height=1 src="bilder/t.gif" 
                  width=1></TD></TR>
              <TR>
                <TD colSpan=4><BR>
                  <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width=580 border=0>
                    <TBODY>
                    <TR>
                      <TD width=615><p align="justify"><IMG 
                        src="bilder/eye.jpg" 
                        alt='Sechs Nominierungen für "Good Bye, Lenin!"' width="114" height="77" 
                        border=0 align=left>blablalblalbla bl blabl lbalb blablalblalbla bl blabl lbalb blablalblalbla bl blabl lbalb blablalblalbla bl blabl lbalb blablalblalbla bl blabl lbalb blablalblalbla bl blabl lbalb blablalblalbla bl blabl lbalb blablalblalbla bl blabl lbalb blablalblalbla bl blabl lbalb blablalblalbla bl blabl lbalb blablalblalbla bl blabl lbalb blablalblalbla bl blabl lbalb blablalblalbla bl blabl lbalb </p>                        </TD>
                    </TR></TBODY></TABLE><BR>
                  <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=470
				   border=0>
                    <TBODY>
                    <TR>
                      <TD width=353>
                        <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 border=0>
                          <TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>
                        <table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
                          <tr>
                            <td width="10"><strong>Link: </strong></td>
                            <td>www.iscrab</td>
                          </tr>
                          <tr>
                            <td width="10"><strong>eMail: </strong></td>
                            <td>**</td>
                          </tr>
                        </table></TD>
                      <TD vAlign=top width=207>
                        <DIV align=right>by Hans Fritz&nbsp;&nbsp; </DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><BR></TD></TR>
              <TR>
                <TD colSpan=4><IMG height=3 src="bilder/t.gif" 
                  width=1></TD></TR>
              <TR>
                <TD colSpan=4><IMG height=3 src="bilder/t.gif" 
                  width=1></TD></TR>
              <TR>
                <TD><IMG height=1 src="bilder/t.gif" width=5></TD>
                <TD><IMG height=1 src="bilder/t.gif" width=230></TD>
                <TD><IMG height=1 src="bilder/t.gif" width=50></TD>
                <TD><IMG height=1 src="bilder/t.gif" 
              width=265></TD></TR>
              <TR>
                <TD bgColor=#999999 colSpan=4><IMG height=1 
                  src="bilder/t.gif" width=1></TD></TR>
              <TR>
                <TD colSpan=4><IMG height=3 src="bilder/t.gif" 
                  width=1></TD></TR>
              <TR>
                <TD bgColor=#999999 colSpan=4><IMG height=1 
                  src="bilder/t.gif" width=1></TD></TR>
              <TR>
                <TD bgColor=#dde1e8 colSpan=4><IMG height=3 
                  src="bilder/t.gif" width=1></TD></TR>
              <TR>
                <TD colSpan=4><IMG height=3 src="bilder/t.gif" 
                  width=1></TD></TR>
              <TR>
                <TD colSpan=4><IMG height=3 src="bilder/t.gif" 
                  width=1></TD></TR>
              <TR>
                <TD><IMG height=1 src="bilder/t.gif" width=5></TD>
                <TD><IMG height=1 src="bilder/t.gif" width=230></TD>
                <TD><IMG height=1 src="bilder/t.gif" width=50></TD>
        <TD><IMG height=1 src="bilder/t.gif" 
              width=265></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<DIV align=center>
  <BR>
</DIV></BODY></HTML>
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. Februar 2004)

Kannst du bspw. mit der Javascript-Methode resizeTo()

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
self.resizeTo(breite,höhe);
//-->
</script>
```


----------

